# About Those Wiki Articles.. I Need Some Help



## TulsaJeff (Apr 27, 2011)

As promised a while back.. I have set up some different categories for the wiki articles such as Recipes, Instructionals, Admin, Etc.

I will set up a few more broad categories and then within those categories, we can assign tags to make things easier to find. Within the Recipes section, we can have rubs, sauces, fattys, etc. to help us find what we are looking for easily and quickly.

I will take care of the tagging if I can just get some help from those of you who created the original wiki articles. Go into your article, hit the edit button at the top right then go to the very bottom and select the "Article Type".

Hit save and you are done.

I can move all of them myself, however, if I could get some help from all of you, it could happen faster. If each author will take care of their own, this can happen really fast.

If you folks will do that, I will start the tagging and you should see some major improvements very quickly.

Let me know if you have any questions about this.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 27, 2011)

All of the articles are now under the "ARTICLES" tab/category..

Just an FYI, I am thinking that we will get rid of the "ARTICLES" category once it is empty. This gives us room for about 6 maybe 7 categories across the top. Each of those can have virtually unlimited tags to help break things up into easy to find sections.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Is my "How to Cook a Pig Underground" an instructional post or a recipe? lol


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 27, 2011)

cowgirl said:


> Is my "How to Cook a Pig Underground" an instructional post or a recipe? lol




I think that's probably an instructional.

If it's more about the process then it's an instructional, if it's more about the ingredients then it's a recipe. Does that make sense?

It can always be moved later if we change our minds. I'll make a tag called "whole-hog" that way if anyone else has other information on cooking whole hogs/pigs, they can be found easily.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 27, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> I think that's probably an instructional.
> 
> If it's more about the process then it's an instructional, if it's more about the ingredients then it's a recipe. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


Makes sense!  Thanks!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 27, 2011)

Jeff I moved one of mine but the other one is Locked and won't let me move it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-upload-images-to-the-new-smf-format


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 27, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Jeff I moved one of mine but the other one is Locked and won't let me move it.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-upload-images-to-the-new-smf-format


I unlocked it.. not sure why it was locked


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Jeff I moved one of mine but the other one is Locked and won't let me move it.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-upload-images-to-the-new-smf-format


I think I got it moved. Might double check though. :)


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Jeff and Jeanie...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Jeff for continuing to improve the site. I just love this place!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 27, 2011)

Mine should be updated now too - Thanks Jeff


----------



## meateater (Apr 27, 2011)

Just saw this Jeff, Give me a bit and I'll G.E D. :)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone.. it's starting to look better over there. Give it a few days and it should look even better!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 28, 2011)

Bump.. bump.. bump..

Just want to bump this up to see if anyone else wants to move your own wiki articles.. I can do it pretty quickly and I don't mind doing it at all, but as I found out yesterday, when I move the article, it is considered an "edit" and as such, makes me the latest contributer.

This may be fine with you but I really would rather that the articles were plastered with the authors name and avatar rather than all of them say "Admin" and have my picture on it.

Either way, I am wanting to get this done as soon as possible so anyone who wants to move your own, please try to do that soon otherwise, I will just go in and do it.

Thanks for your "speedy" help with this..


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Jeff,

I tried moving one of my Wiki's, it's called "All about Ham", I put it in under INSTRUCTIONAL.If it's working as programmed, I'll repeat the procedure with the rest of my Wiki's.

Rich


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I think I moved all of my Wikis. A couple of things I noticed.

1. If Jeff has moved your Wiki, you can still go through the procedure and your user name and avatar will be on top, with Jeff's below.

2. It looks like the default setting for who can edit the Wiki, is" anyone". You can select "Only Me", if you wish.

That's all there is... cause there ain't no more.


----------



## richoso1 (May 1, 2011)

Bump


----------

